# Pamācības >  Eagle

## kvaris

Sveiki!

Tikko esmu sācis strādāt ar Ērgli, tāpēc jautājums būs ārkārtīgi primitīvs. Vai ir iespējams visus komponentus nolikt uz plates, pateikt, kuru pinu ar kuru es gribu savienot, un tad, izpildot kaut kadu komandu, redzet, ka Eagle ir visus celinus sazimejis un visu savienojis ta, ka es to gribetu? Esmu lauzies caur Autoroute, airwires u.c. terminiem, bet isti skaidriba netieku.

Dodiet, ludzams, iesacejam padomu!   ::  

kvaris

----------


## kvaris

Pats atradu ļoti labu programmu Pad2Pad. Laikam jau te tas nav nekads jaunums, bet agrak to izmantojis nebiju. Visu uzzime mana vieta.  ::

----------


## jeecha

Jaa, Eagle routeet plates automaatiski maak. Rezultaats gan atkariigs no taa cik dotajam gadiijumam labi sakonfigureets autorouteris, kaa arii no veiksmes. Pavisam vienkaarshas plates routee daudzmaz zoliidi.

Lai to izdariitu ir:
1) jaauzziimee Eaglee sheema (Schematic);
2) jaapaariet uz plates redaktoru (Board), nospiezhot augshaa podzinju kas paariet no sheemas uz plati un otraadi. Pie pirmaas reizes vinsh nolamaasies ka plate neeksistee un piedaavaas to uztaisiit;
3) plates redaktoraa buus redzamas sheemaa saziimeetaas detaljas, ar liinijaam (Airwire) starp piniem kas sheemaa ir savienoti;
4) jaasabiida detaljas kaa nu gribaas;
5) jaasakrusto pirksti (un veelams jaapaluudz to izdariit arii radiem un draugiem) un jaalaizh autorouteris.

Es gan autorouteri iipashi nelietoju - vienkaarshu plati aatraak ir savilkt ar roku, savukaart sarezhgjiitai Eagles autorouteris paaraak labu rezultaatu taapat nedod.

P.S. Ierakstam google "eagle tutorial", apluukojam pirmos 10-20 rezultaatus. Un peec tam 100x uz taafeles rakstam "PIRMS UZDOT JAUTAAJUMU FORUMAA, ES TO UZDOSHU GOOGLEM".

----------


## kvaris

Ko darit, ja es shema neredzu airwires?

P.S. Googles tutoriāļi ir pārāk gari, tāpēc arī pajautāju forumā.

----------


## Vikings

> Googles tutoriāļi ir pārāk gari, tāpēc arī pajautāju forumā.


 Iesaku gan paburties cauri tiem tutoriāļiem, tajos ir daudz svarīgu sīkumu kurus, iespējams, pats neatradīsi. Izej cauri vienam piemēram un daudzi jautājumi atkritīs paši no sevis.

----------


## kvaris

Paldies par palidzibu, tutoriali tiesam palasisu. Bet man jautajums...Uzduros programmai DipTrace. Help failu patiesam palasiju, bet nespeju atrast atbildi uz sadu jautajumu. Ja es gribu, lai autorouts iet tikai pa virsejo slani, ka es to varu izdarit. Pad2Pad ir viena vieta jaieliek keksis, DipTrace es neko tadu neredzu. Vai kads var palidzet?
Paldies

----------


## kvaris

Baigo bardaku te taisu, tikko atradu, ka to izdarit. Vajadzeja tikai vel rupigak tutoriali ieskatities.  ::

----------

